# SONY TV problem - keeps going to standby (16 blinks)



## marty004 (25 Feb 2009)

Hi Folks,

I tried turning my tv (SONY KV32FQ86) on this morning and it keeps shutting itself down into stanby mode. (Red light blinks 16 times, pauses, etc, etc).

The TV switches on and just as the sound comes on and the TV screen is about to launch it pops off. Then i get the 16 flashes error on the red light. Despite repeated attempts it has not been able to turn on again.

Anyone out there know what the problem is and how much it would cost to have it fixed, etc. TV is only 4 years old and I went for an expensive SONY at the time so I wouldn't have these problems!!!! €1200 down the tube and warranty well gone! 

thanks in advance.

Marty


----------



## Cashstrapped (25 Feb 2009)

As a long shot is it possible that someone has pressed the timer button for auto shutdown?


----------



## iggy (25 Feb 2009)

Looks bad Marty...have a read of this....
http://www.agoraquest.com/viewtopic.php?topic=26672&forum=34


----------



## marty004 (25 Feb 2009)

Ouch!  Sounds nasty alright.
I doubt those lovely people at Sony would give me a new tv.  Yeah right!
I might ring an engineer with the description and see how much it is to replace a high voltage generator!  Sounds like it might be best to buy a new tv howvever i don't think I'll be going for a Sony 
Thanks a mill!
Marty.


----------



## iggy (25 Feb 2009)

marty004 said:


> Ouch! Sounds nasty alright.
> I doubt those lovely people at Sony would give me a new tv. Yeah right!
> I might ring an engineer with the description and see how much it is to replace a high voltage generator! Sounds like it might be best to buy a new tv howvever i don't think I'll be going for a Sony
> Thanks a mill!
> Marty.


 
 I`m a tv engineer (26 years).
It would roughly cost €250 to repair.(thats if it is just the transformer and a few other components which normally blow too)
I would say forget it and buy one from Aldi`s or Argos or anywhere with a three year warranty.
I`m sick of telling people to forget about buying brands which were good years ago and particularly with LCD tv`s it`s the guarantee you are buying as most faults can no longer be repaired economically.
They are fine when they are working but as soon as they give trouble they get binned...sorry for the bad news.
Bear in mind how much cheaper tv`s are now compared with even four years ago.


----------



## dinjoecurry (26 Feb 2009)

could not agree more wiyh what IGGY says


----------



## bren1916 (26 Feb 2009)

You'll get a really good standard 32" lcd for around €500 now...


----------



## Sandals (26 Feb 2009)

Hi got a lovely 32" PLAYSONIC for €399 and on the wall for €30 extra. Family member just bought a 42" Panasonic for €599. Brillant deals out there, yes, I agree.


----------



## marty004 (2 Mar 2009)

Yeah, we've decided just to purchase a new one (hopefully with 3+ year guarantee!)
Noticed that this problem is intermittent however although still a pain in the a**!!
I was reading in the room yesterday and whilst doing so kept switching it on just to see if it would kick start itself and after about 60 times the feckin TV started working and in perfect condition.
We then turned it of going to bed and back to not working again.
I tried another 60 times and nothing. Next day tried it again and after about 20 times it worked!!  Very frustrating knowing that the tv is perfect (when it comes on).
Think I'll still be buying a new one as I can't be pressing the on button for 60+ times everyday!!
Thanks for your feedback everyone.


----------



## wishbone (30 Apr 2009)

We had that problem with a Sony, just turned off itself, thought the kids had sat on the remote and managed to select some deep rooted config option!  Anyway we took it for repair, cost us 60e or so and thought problem solved.  4 months or 6 months or so later same prob.  Bought the cheapest TV we could then as kids very young and now we couldn't care less about it.


----------



## aodonovan (13 May 2009)

I have a SONY KV32FQ86 and it has just started the same problem as yours. I have the TV around 6 years now. Think I will just forget about repairing it and buy a new one. And it wont be a sony. I had bought a sony dvd player with the tv and that packed up after 4 years. Sony gear is over rated and over priced.


----------

